# Kuji-In Enthusiast



## telecino (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,

I have been practicing various martial arts of many traditions for a few years. Each bring me something. I love martial arts in general.

I have been studying the art of Kuji-In (martial arts mind and sprit power) since my early teens. Nowadays, i teach Kuji-In to those who wish to know about it, and i like to exchange about the many different traditions out there.

I also tend to ask questions about martial arts, rather than emit opinons. I know my weaknesses, and i like to learn. I'll be reading mostly.

Everyone, have a great weekend


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome telecino!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!!


----------



## Brother John (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome!!

Kuji-In: Very interesting.
where did you pick this up at, if I may ask...


Your Brother
John


----------



## telecino (Sep 2, 2006)

Where i picked it up? Well, i spend all my youth studying all i could about any spiritual / magical / surnatural thing, and i took JiuJitsu starting at 11.

Then, i got to study a lot of meditation and personal growth when i... matured a bit, in my early 20's. Since then, i have been to many masters of many traditions, and i studied all the ancient manuscripts i could get my hands on, from the Tendaï tradition who gave birth Kuji-In as we know it, but also its ancestors, the teachings of Chinese wize man Bao Pu Zhi (300 ac), and the hindu who practiced the technique way before the buddhists.

Ok, sorry about that, but i did read what Ashida Kim had to say about it, because i simply read everything available on the subject.

Besides that, i studied with a teacher, a Swami of the Hindu Siddha path... thus, i've been involved for as long as i can remember. I am not a Tendaï Priest, nor a Swami myself, but simply a teacher to those who would share in a modern world. I teach my students that the only master is themselves.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Aikironin (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34964&page=1&pp=15

ongoing debate regarding Kujin, I leave it for you all to decide for yourself.


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome
Terry


----------

